# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  با این رتبه چه رشته ای انتخاب کنم ؟ کمک کنید واقعا

## Erfan_brian

سلام دوستان امسال برای سال دوم کنکور دادم و این رتبه رو آوردم و نمی دونم اصن چی کار کنم. سه رشته روزانه رو نمیارم، تعهد هم نمی زنم، پیراپزشکی دوست ندارم. کنکور 99 هم خدا می دونه چطوریه ؟ حالا به نظر شما چیکار کنم ؟

----------


## Parla11

*اگه سال بعد کنکور بدی، مطمئنن میتونی رتبت رو نصف کنی!
چون تا الان مطمئنن خیلی چیزا دستت اومده. میدونی اشتباهاتت چی بوده! بهتر میتونی اوضاعت رو مدیریت کنی.
تو سایت داشتیم کسایی که بعد دو سه سال 2 رفمی شدن.*

----------


## یار و غار تویی

پول داری برو پردیس نداری یه سال دیگه بشین بخون پتانسیل قبولی دولتی داری  ........ولی همه چیز به خودت بستگی داره 
باز اگر حوصله نداری بهترین انتخاب تعهد هست دیگه راه دیگری نداری

----------


## Erfan_brian

یک سال دیگه چیکار کنم ؟ منطقی بگید کلاس کنکور برم فایده داره یا بیخوده ؟ فارغ از هزینه گزافش  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> یک سال دیگه چیکار کنم ؟ منطقی بگید کلاس برم فایده داره یا بیخوده ؟


به نظر من کلا بیخوده اگر میتونی ریاضی هم مثل بقیه درس هات با حوصله بکشی بالا بمون و گرنه اصلا نمون برو
شرایط من با تو فرق میکنه مثلا من جای تو بودم پردیس میرفتم ولی تو شرایطتت چیز دیگری هست

----------


## Erfan_brian

> به نظر من کلا بیخوده اگر میتونی ریاضی هم مثل بقیه درس هات با حوصله بکشی بالا بمون و گرنه اصلا نمون برو
> شرایط من با تو فرق میکنه مثلا من جای تو بودم پردیس میرفتم ولی تو شرایطتت چیز دیگری هست


ریاضی رو سر جلسه بلد بودم یکم برای سختی سوالات شل کردم ...

----------


## Destiny hope

من جات بودم داروسازی پردیسا رو میزدم.(البته اگه توان مالشو داری)درمیومدم میرفتم.درنمیومدم میموندم برا سال بعد.البته پزشکیارم بزن ضرری نداره.چون احتمال دارو هست این طور گفتم.آزادم انتخاب کن.ضرری نداره!

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> ریاضی رو سر جلسه بلد بودم یکم برای سختی سوالات شل کردم ...


سال بعد شاید شیمی سخت دادن اونم میخوای شل کنی همین میشه
من با شرایط فعلیم جای تو بودم میرفتم دیگه خودت دانی

----------


## Erfan_brian

> من جات بودم داروسازی پردیسا رو میزدم.(البته اگه توان مالشو داری)درمیومدم میرفتم.درنمیومدم میموندم برا سال بعد.البته پزشکیارم بزن ضرری نداره.چون احتمال دارو هست این طور گفتم.آزادم انتخاب کن.ضرری نداره!


آزاد چیو قبول میشم ؟  :Yahoo (12):

----------


## Erfan_brian

> به نظر من کلا بیخوده اگر میتونی ریاضی هم مثل بقیه درس هات با حوصله بکشی بالا بمون و گرنه اصلا نمون برو
> شرایط من با تو فرق میکنه مثلا من جای تو بودم پردیس میرفتم ولی تو شرایطتت چیز دیگری هست


کارنامه پارسالم

----------


## Erfan_brian

> سال بعد شاید شیمی سخت دادن اونم میخوای شل کنی همین میشه
> من با شرایط فعلیم جای تو بودم میرفتم دیگه خودت دانی


شاید شل نکردم ...

----------


## Erfan_brian

> من جات بودم داروسازی پردیسا رو میزدم.(البته اگه توان مالشو داری)درمیومدم میرفتم.درنمیومدم میموندم برا سال بعد.البته پزشکیارم بزن ضرری نداره.چون احتمال دارو هست این طور گفتم.آزادم انتخاب کن.ضرری نداره!


به نظرت پزشکی پردیس هرمزگان ، بوشهر ، سیستان و بلوچستان و فارس کدومارو قبول میشم ؟

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> کارنامه پارسالم


همون اول گفتم پتانسیلش رو داری چون همه درس هات قوی هست فقط ریاضی اگر مثلا امسال 60 بود حتی دانشگاه های خوب قبول بودی بالاخره 150 میلیون ارزش داره یه سال بخونی دکتر عمومی  هم باشی  چند ماه باید کار کنی بشه 150میلیون  
ولی من چون پول برام مهم نیست گفتم جای تو بودم میرفتم 
ولی کشیدن از این درصد های که زدی به بالا کمی سخته  ولی خیلی ها زدن پس تو هم میتونی بستگی به توان و انرژی خودت داره

----------


## Destiny hope

> به نظرت پزشکی پردیس هرمزگان ، بوشهر ، سیستان و بلوچستان و فارس کدومارو قبول میشم ؟


درسته که رتبه زیرگروه یکت بهتر از رتبه اصلیته ولی خب بازم سخته.احتمال پزشکی خیلی کمه به نظرم.الویتتا مشخص کن با علاقه و در نظر گرفتن مسافت و اینا انتخاب رشته کن.ولی امیدوار نباش که حتما درمیای.

----------


## Erfan_brian

> درسته که رتبه زیرگروه یکت بهتر از رتبه اصلیته ولی خب بازم سخته.احتمال پزشکی خیلی کمه به نظرم.الویتتا مشخص کن با علاقه و در نظر گرفتن مسافت و اینا انتخاب رشته کن.ولی امیدوار نباش که حتما درمیای.


داروی پردیس و مازاد چی ؟

----------


## Erfan_brian

> همون اول گفتم پتانسیلش رو داری چون همه درس هات قوی هست فقط ریاضی اگر مثلا امسال 60 بود حتی دانشگاه های خوب قبول بودی بالاخره 150 میلیون ارزش داره یه سال بخونی دکتر عمومی  هم باشی  چند ماه باید کار کنی بشه 150میلیون  
> ولی من چون پول برام مهم نیست گفتم جای تو بودم میرفتم 
> ولی کشیدن از این درصد های که زدی به بالا کمی سخته  ولی خیلی ها زدن پس تو هم میتونی بستگی به توان و انرژی خودت داره


حدود 10 سوالو تو کنکور جابجا وارد کردم ، اونو چیکار کنم برای کنکور 99 که اینطوری نشه مثلا فیزیک 68.9 میشد بدون 2 سوال جابجا وارد کردن. باور کن.

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> حدود 10 سوالو تو کنکور جابجا وارد کردم ، اونو چکار کنم برای کنکور 99 که اینطوری نشه مثلا فیزیک 68.9 میشد بدون 2 سوال جابجا وارد کردن ؟


تمرین تست زنی ولی بالاخره همیشه خطا هایی وجود داره سعی کنی کمش کنی گاهی خطای محاسبه ای گاهی خطاهای این چیزایی که میگی ولی شما مشخصه اول حل کردی بعد وارد کردی این کار نکن هر تستی حل کردی همزمان وارد پاسخ نامه کن چون محاله 10 تا جابجا بزنی حتی یکی هم نمیزنی چه برسه به 10 تا 
ولی اگر 10 تا جابجا زدی قطعا سال دیگه دولتی قبولی

----------


## Destiny hope

> کارنامه پارسالمفایل پیوست 89137


خب عملا نسبت به پارسال تفاوت چندانی نکردی.گرچه درصدات خیلیاشون بهترن ولی خب شرایط کنکور امسال این جور بود دیگه.یکی از دوستان  بالاتر گفته بودن بمونی سال بعد مطمئنا رتبت نصف میشه.ولی واقعا هیچ تضمینی نیست.خودت با مقایسه کارنامه سال اول و دومت میتونی به این نتیجه برسب.با این که سال اول دانش آموز بودی و وقت زیاذی نداشتی،  سال دوم با فرصتای بیشتر فقط صد تا ترازت بهتر شده.اگر میخوای برا سال سوم بمونی باید درنظر بگیری شرایط ممکنه اونقدرام که میخوای خوب پیش نره.اگه سال دیگه همین مدلی باشی مثلا ترازت بشه۹۴۰۰ و خورده ای راضی میشی؟
خلاصه اینار و میگم که بالا پایین کنی سبک سنگین کنی ببینی کدوم به نفعته.

----------


## Erfan_brian

> تمرین تست زنی ولی بالاخره همیشه خطا هایی وجود داره سعی کنی کمش کنی گاهی خطای محاسبه ای گاهی خطاهای این چیزایی که میگی ولی شما مشخصه اول حل کردی بعد وارد کردی این کار نکن هر تستی حل کردی همزمان وارد پاسخ نامه کن چون محاله 10 تا جابجا بزنی حتی یکی هم نمیزنی چه برسه به 10 تا 
> ولی اگر 10 تا جابجا زدی قطعا سال دیگه دولتی قبولی


اولا منظورم از 10 تا جمعشون تو دروس عمومی و اختصاصی هست. دوما تو قلمچی بزور 2 تا جابجا میزدم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Erfan_brian

> خب عملا نسبت به پارسال تفاوت چندانی نکردی.گرچه درصدات خیلیاشون بهترن ولی خب شرایط کنکور امسال این جور بود دیگه.یکی از دوستان  بالاتر گفته بودن بمونی سال بعد مطمئنا رتبت نصف میشه.ولی واقعا هیچ تضمینی نیست.خودت با مقایسه کارنامه سال اول و دومت میتونی به این نتیجه برسب.با این که سال اول دانش آموز بودی و وقت زیاذی نداشتی،  سال دوم با فرصتای بیشتر فقط صد تا ترازت بهتر شده.اگر میخوای برا سال سوم بمونی باید درنظر بگیری شرایط ممکنه اونقدرام که میخوای خوب پیش نره.اگه سال دیگه همین مدلی باشی مثلا ترازت بشه۹۴۰۰ و خورده ای راضی میشی؟
> خلاصه اینار و میگم که بالا پایین کنی سبک سنگین کنی ببینی کدوم به نفعته.


تراز زیرگروه یک حدود 1100 تا بهتر شده ،زیرگروه دو 800 تا. تراز کل مهم نیست.

----------


## Destiny hope

> داروی پردیس و مازاد چی ؟


هر چی باشه احتمالش از پزشکی پردیس و مازاد بالاتره.بهتره اول پزشکیارو بزنی بعد دارو.(البته چون گفتی سه رشته این جور میگم.وگرنه هر کدوم از این رشته ها یه عالمه برا خودس)

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> اولا منظورم از 10 تا جمعشون تو دروس عمومی و اختصاصی هست. دوما تو قلمچی بزور 2 تا جابجا میزدم


من کسی سراغ ندارم سوال جابجا بزنه حتی دانش آموز ضعیف 
شما معلومه بد وارد پاسخنامه میکنی حتی یکی هم زیاده 10 تا دیگه جای خودش داره چون همون 10 تا اگر برگرده حتی ممکنه تو دانشگاه های تاپ قبول بشی چون این درصد ها کمی بکشی روش دولتی میاره

----------


## Destiny hope

> داروی پردیس و مازاد چی ؟


هر چی باشه احتمالش از پزشکی پردیس و مازاد بالاتره.بهتره اول پزشکیارو بزنی بعد دارو.(البته چون گفتی سه رشته این جور میگم.وگرنه هر کدوم از این رشته ها یه عالمه برا خودس)

----------


## Erfan_brian

> من کسی سراغ ندارم سوال جابجا بزنه حتی دانش آموز ضعیف 
> شما معلومه بد وارد پاسخنامه میکنی حتی یکی هم زیاده 10 تا دیگه جای خودش داره چون همون 10 تا اگر برگرده حتی ممکنه تو دانشگاه های تاپ قبول بشی چون این درصد ها کمی بکشی روش دولتی میاره


یعنی چی بد وارد می کنم؟ متوجه نمیشم .

----------


## Destiny hope

> آزاد چیو قبول میشم ؟


راستش من زیاد از آزاد اطلاعات کاملی ندارم.ولی اگه طبق علاقه ت انتخاب کنی اون چیزایی رو که دربیای راضی میشی قطعا مشکلی پیش نمیاد.خب نهایتش هیچ کدومو قبول نمیشی.

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> یعنی چی بد وارد می کنم؟ متوجه نمیشم .


کسی با این درصد های خوب در عجبم میگی 10 تا جابجا زدم درصدت نشون دقتت هست ولی میگی جابجا میزنم 
دانش آموز کم دقت این کار نمیکنه شما حتما مشکلی در وارد کردن در پاسخنامه داری یا میخوای با هم وارد کنی یا سریع وارد کنی یا چیز دیگری هست
ولی بدون نبست به پارسالت خیل پیشرفت کردی خیلی اگر پشت کنکور بمونی اندازه همین امسالت پیشرفت کنی حتی دانشگاه هایی چون شیراز / تبریز / حتی تهران قبولی 
ولی برعکسش هم احتمال داره یا حتی ممکنه ثابت بمونی بستگی به تلاشت داره 
ولی امسال اکثر پزشکی ها و دندون پزشکی ها پردیس قبولی دارو تقریبا تمامش

----------


## Erfan_brian

> راستش من زیاد از آزاد اطلاعات کاملی ندارم.ولی اگه طبق علاقه ت انتخاب کنی اون چیزایی رو که دربیای راضی میشی قطعا مشکلی پیش نمیاد.خب نهایتش هیچ کدومو قبول نمیشی.


آزاد هم برخلاف سراسری اولویت مهمه؟ یعنی اونی که اولویت اول شانس بیشتری داره یا نه.

----------


## Destiny hope

> آزاد هم برخلاف سراسری اولویت مهمه؟ یعنی اونی که اولویت اول شانس بیشتری داره یا نه.


گفتم که من آزاد و مطلع نیستم چندان.ترجیح میدم بقیه که وارد ترن جواب بدن. :Yahoo (1):

----------


## sheidaa23

> سلام دوستان امسال برای سال دوم کنکور دادم و این رتبه رو آوردم و نمی دونم اصن چی کار کنم. سه رشته روزانه رو نمیارم، تعهد هم نمی زنم، پیراپزشکی دوست ندارم. کنکور 99 هم خدا می دونه چطوریه ؟ حالا به نظر شما چیکار کنم ؟فایل پیوست 89135


علوم تغذیه و بینایی سنجیو بزن شاید اوردی

----------


## mohammadreza13

من نمیدونم چرا امسال انقدر چرت اخه با این درصد ها 5000؟
منطقه چندی 2؟
ترارت به سه رشته توی ارتش بقیه الله و اینا میخوره اگر هیکلت مناسبه قبول میشی اگر سهمیه داشتی که صد درصدی تقریبا

ولی مگه قراره برا سال دیگه چیکار کنی که میخوای بمونی؟ اینو برا خودت مشخص کن
چون همینو نصف کنی هم لب مرزیه با 2000 هم لب مرزه یعنی روزانه اونم خیلی جای عجیب، بگیر نگیر داره

ولی زمینشو داری تو زیست شیمی بکشی بالا رتبه کلا وا میره، فیزیک 60 به کار نمیاد ضریبش دو هست همین جای شیمی فیزیک درصد هاش عوض میشد خیلی میکشید پایین

توصیه من:
میخوای بمونی باید کاری کنی 
زیست 80% به بالا
شیمی 70 به بالا الی 80
ریاضی حداقل 40
فیزیک همین 50 اینا
عمومی همینو حفظ کنی مخصوصا دینی و ادبیات رو ادبیات تا 80 ببری عالیه

و بستگی به سال بعد و رقیب هاتم داره

ولی اگر نیاری بازم همون پرستاری نصیبت میشا

رو زیست و شیمی خوب فکر ببین میتونی سوراخش کنی به نظرم میتونی ولی مهم تو و شرایط خودته

----------


## Erfan_brian

> من نمیدونم چرا امسال انقدر چرت اخه با این درصد ها 5000؟
> منطقه چندی 2؟
> ترارت به سه رشته توی ارتش بقیه الله و اینا میخوره اگر هیکلت مناسبه قبول میشی اگر سهمیه داشتی که صد درصدی تقریبا
> 
> ولی مگه قراره برا سال دیگه چیکار کنی که میخوای بمونی؟ اینو برا خودت مشخص کن
> چون همینو نصف کنی هم لب مرزیه با 2000 هم لب مرزه یعنی روزانه اونم خیلی جای عجیب، بگیر نگیر داره
> 
> ولی زمینشو داری تو زیست شیمی بکشی بالا رتبه کلا وا میره، فیزیک 60 به کار نمیاد ضریبش دو هست همین جای شیمی فیزیک درصد هاش عوض میشد خیلی میکشید پایین
> 
> ...


منطقه ۲ ام

----------


## nani87

بیین خوندی و امسال اینو آوردی؟سال پیش یک دوستی حرف قشنگی بمن زد!گفت فکرمیکنی چقد میتونی رتبه تو بهتر کنی؟بعد رقابت توی5 هزارتای اول خیلی سخته.تو سخت تر میتونی بین 5 هزارتای اول رتبه تو بهتر کنی تا توی 10 هزارتای اول..سال پیش تمام نه؛ولی دیگه متوسط رو به بالا تلاشمو کردم!همه میگفتن مطمعن باش رتبه ت فلان میشه و..ولی ازمن بشنو چیزیزکه یاد گرفتم هیچچچچچ اطمینانی وجود نداره که ازین بهتر بشی!من از سال پیشم بدتر شدم!بااینکه درکم ازمساعل بیشتربود،همه چیز واسم جا افتاده بود؛ولی یکسری کمکاری و..و بدتر شدم!پس فک نکن بمونی قطعا بهترمیشی،اگه فک میکنی این سالرو واقعا استفاده میکنی اشتباهاتو اصلاح میکنی بمون.دیگه بحاشیه فک نکن که سال بعد اینطوریه و..تو باید جوری بخونی که جای هیچ بهونه ای واسه خودت نذاری!اگه فک میکنی خودت نبودی امسال بمون

----------


## anis79

دارو های غیر دولتی احتمالش هستا 
پزشکی پردیس و مازاد احتمالش ب صفر میل میکنه
اگه حال نداری بمونی پشت دارو ی پردیس بزن احتمال قبولیت خیلی بالاس
در کل بری دانشگاه بهتره از پشت موندنه 
اگ قراره بازم پشت بمونی خوب دو دو تا چهارتا کن ببین قراره چقد پیشرفت کنی 
من ی سال موندم زبان 20 درصدمو کردم 30 درصد . اگ قراره عین من باشی نمونی بهتره :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Erfan_brian

> بیین خوندی و امسال اینو آوردی؟سال پیش یک دوستی حرف قشنگی بمن زد!گفت فکرمیکنی چقد میتونی رتبه تو بهتر کنی؟بعد رقابت توی5 هزارتای اول خیلی سخته.تو سخت تر میتونی بین 5 هزارتای اول رتبه تو بهتر کنی تا توی 10 هزارتای اول..سال پیش تمام نه؛ولی دیگه متوسط رو به بالا تلاشمو کردم!همه میگفتن مطمعن باش رتبه ت فلان میشه و..ولی ازمن بشنو چیزیزکه یاد گرفتم هیچچچچچ اطمینانی وجود نداره که ازین بهتر بشی!من از سال پیشم بدتر شدم!بااینکه درکم ازمساعل بیشتربود،همه چیز واسم جا افتاده بود؛ولی یکسری کمکاری و..و بدتر شدم!پس فک نکن بمونی قطعا بهترمیشی،اگه فک میکنی این سالرو واقعا استفاده میکنی اشتباهاتو اصلاح میکنی بمون.دیگه بحاشیه فک نکن که سال بعد اینطوریه و..تو باید جوری بخونی که جای هیچ بهونه ای واسه خودت نذاری!اگه فک میکنی خودت نبودی امسال بمون


خودم بودم و خوندم ولی میشد انصافا چند سوالو جابجا وارد نکنم و درصدامو هم کمی بیشتر بزنم بخصوص برای ریاضی و شیمی  :Yahoo (110):  حالا نظرتو بگو .

----------


## Erfan_brian

up

----------


## Maja7080

ببین دلت چی میگه؟ خدایی همه ی تلاشتو کردی؟ اگه تمام توانتو گذاشتی انتخاب رشته کن و برو ولی اگه فکر میکنی میتونی بیشتر بخونی مثلا قبلا 6-7 ساعت میخوندی امسال با خودت عهد ببندی 9-10 ساعت مفید بخونی و خلاصه اگه کم کاری داشتی جبران کنی و فکر میکنی خسته نمیشی بمون. فقط دقت کن هرسال رقابت سخت تر میشه سال دیگه یکی با این درصدها میشه 7-8 هزار. اگه میخوای بری هم تغذیه و فیزیوتراپی و بینایی سنجی خوبن میتونی مطب بزنی.البته بینایی سنجی شانست کمه.

----------


## mastermn

بله

----------

